# Blasc und Vista?



## Linrum (16. Oktober 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

keine Ahnung ob das Thema schon angeschnitten wurde.

Seit 2 Tagen habe ich das Problem das Vista, wenn der Rechner hochgefahren wird, die Meldung bringt das Blasc nicht funktioniert. Manueller Versuch das Programm zu starten führt zu dem gleichen Ergebnis. Habe das Blasc-Setup als Admin ausgeführt. Hat noch jemand das Problem oder kennt eine Lösung?

Gruss
Martin

Thread bitte löschen.  Hab mir die FAQ durchgelesen. Hat mit dem Ordnervollzugriff funktioniert. Konnte ja nicht ahnen das ihr plötzlich mit dem Rechte-Management Probleme bekommt. 

Gruss 
Martin


----------



## Skykiller (17. Oktober 2007)

Hallo ich hoffe ich bekomme Hilfe,

bei mir funktionert seit dem Update auf Version 2.2 Blasc nicht mehr. ich habe mal den Fehlertext hier her kopiert und hoffe das hilft euch weiter.


```
Dateien, die bei der Beschreibung des Problems hilfreich sind:
  C:\Users\name\AppData\Local\Temp\WER3F6.tmp.version.txt
  C:\Users\name\AppData\Local\Temp\WER164E.tmp.appcompat.txt
  C:\Users\name\AppData\Local\Temp\WER165F.tmp.mdmp

Lesen Sie unsere Datenschutzrichtlinie:
  http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=50163&clcid=0x0407
```

dazu kamm dann noch einen Fehlermeldung hab ich al Anhang mal mit geladen


----------



## Mexpayne (17. Oktober 2007)

Genau so ein Problem habe ich auch, nur das Blasc nach dem installieren läuft
nur nach dem Restarten versagt. 
Wäre dankbar für eine Lösung.


----------



## Rodar (17. Oktober 2007)

Bei mir geht Blasc seit dem Update auf 2.2 auch nicht mehr unter Windows Vista Business Edition 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

Bitte um Hilfe!

Hab die selbe Fehlermeldung für der TE!

Grüße

Rodar


----------



## Rochy008 (17. Oktober 2007)

ich hab genau das selbe problem :'(


----------



## Rodar (17. Oktober 2007)

thema gibts schon @ TE

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=19574

Grüße

Rodar


----------



## Sen-Fire (17. Oktober 2007)

Hi,
immer wenn ich meine Logindaten im Blasc programm eingebe und auf Login prüfen klicke heißt es Name oder Passwort würden nicht stimmen, auf buffed.de kann ich mich aber mit genau den gleichen Daten einloggen!


----------



## R1PL3Y (17. Oktober 2007)

Sen-Fire schrieb:


> Hi,
> immer wenn ich meine Logindaten im Blasc programm eingebe und auf Login prüfen klicke heißt es Name oder Passwort würden nicht stimmen, auf buffed.de kann ich mich aber mit genau den gleichen Daten einloggen!



Das Problem habe ich auch > Vista Business > update lies sich nicht installieren > neu herunter geladen und neu installiert > selbes Problem weiterhin


----------



## Sen-Fire (17. Oktober 2007)

mhh ja hab mich verklickt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  wollte eig. n neues thema machn ^^ hab das prob mit XP aber wird vll. bei vista und xp das gleiche prob sein!


----------



## Xeith (18. Oktober 2007)

Der Blasc Client wurde ja Aktulesiert auf 2.2 und geht jetzt unter Vista auch und er trägt mehr Addons aus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  30.6.2008   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mexpayne (18. Oktober 2007)

Dem kann ich nur zustimmen .ich habe es heute installiert und es lief.


Bin sehr zufrieden damit!


----------



## Veriverbium (24. Oktober 2007)

Linrum schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> keine Ahnung ob das Thema schon angeschnitten wurde.
> 
> ...



Hi Martin,

ich hoffe Du liest hier noch mit ... !

Bitte sag uns, was Du genau gemacht, bzw in welcher FAQ Du die Lösung gefunden hast.
Für welchen Ordner musstest Du Vollzugriffe einrichten?


MfG

Veriverbium


----------



## derinderinderin (24. Oktober 2007)

guck mal hier:

F: BLASC 2 startet nicht unter Windows VISTA/lässt sich nicht installieren. (neu)
A: Installiert BLASC2 in einen anderen Pfad als c:\programme\ und setz auf diesem Pfad die Rechte auf Jeder/Vollzugriff. Die Installation sollte mit Ausführen als .. über das Kontextmenü erfolgen. Dann sollte BLASC auch mit eingeschalteter User-Account-Control funktionieren.


----------



## Veriverbium (24. Oktober 2007)

derinderinderin schrieb:


> guck mal hier:
> 
> F: BLASC 2 startet nicht unter Windows VISTA/lässt sich nicht installieren. (neu)
> A: Installiert BLASC2 in einen anderen Pfad als c:\programme\ und setz auf diesem Pfad die Rechte auf Jeder/Vollzugriff. Die Installation sollte mit Ausführen als .. über das Kontextmenü erfolgen. Dann sollte BLASC auch mit eingeschalteter User-Account-Control funktionieren.



hehehe ... habs grade auch durch Zufal gefunden ... Danke

Was ich jetzt ellerdings nicht mehr finde ... wie kann ich die Buffed Chars als Newsfeeder einbinden? Ich finde da keine Verknüpfung auf der Seite


----------

